# low voltage puck lights



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

What distance could the low voltage wires from the puck light to the transformer be before I should be concerned about voltage drop?


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

depends on how many lights are connected, the wire gauge and transformer size, no?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> What distance could the low voltage wires from the puck light to the transformer be before I should be concerned about voltage drop?


Run big gauge 12, or larger depending on the distance. at 12V, voltage drops fast.

Also check the load as stated above


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Load on one transformer 60 watts, second transformer, 40 watts. Longest run to transformer 15'. Used #14 romex. Each transformer rated at 60 watt each. I'm going to install a 150 watt transformer to replace the two existing transformers.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Load on one transformer 60 watts, second transformer, 40 watts. Longest run to transformer 15'. Used #14 romex. Each transformer rated at 60 watt each. I'm going to install a 150 watt transformer to replace the two existing transformers.


You should have no problem.

Here is a chart to give an idea


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> What distance could the low voltage wires from the puck light to the transformer be before I should be concerned about voltage drop?


1000000000000000000000000000(900000) ft

just done a abercrombie store with almost 600 liner ft of peel and stick LED tape and it fed 
Off one trans. Just a random thought but it is kind of an extrem example of things working when they should not.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

jhall.sparky said:


> 1000000000000000000000000000(900000) ft
> 
> just done a abercrombie store with almost 600 liner ft of peel and stick LED tape and it fed
> Off one trans. Just a random thought but it is kind of an extrem example of things working when they should not.


 
I used some LED tape today, and it was 1.5W/ft !

Yours probably was 1.5W/ft or less ?

1.5 x 600' = 900W Maybe a 1000W Driver.


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

dronai said:


> I used some LED tape today, and it was 1.5W/ft !
> 
> Yours probably was 1.5W/ft or less ?
> 
> 1.5 x 600' = 900W Maybe a 1000W Driver.


Don't remember it was a lot though. It was like 1/8 " wide and very very very bright. 

I don't think it was a 1000w though ill get back to ya on that I still have a cut sheet I think. 

If you care that is. 

I guess my point to the op was I wouldn't worry too much.


----------

